# There are no blocks in Karate



## Paul_D (Nov 20, 2015)

The actual use of "blocks".  If only I had have been taught this when I did Karate.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 20, 2015)

When I first learn Shotokan as a teenager we spent more time doing these kind of drills than we did Kata. They were not just like these but similar. Some were flow type similar to this and others were against actual striking or grabbing attacks. When returning to kata work the instructor/s would ask us to find the drill moves within the kata we were practicing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 20, 2015)

It is most unfortunate that this sort of knowledge is esoteric; it should be commonly taught and understood.  I feel badly that everyone learning karate isn't given access to this kind of information and experience.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is most unfortunate that this sort of knowledge is esoteric; it should be commonly taught and understood.  I feel badly that everyone learning karate isn't given access to this kind of information and experience.



It's just as well that this sort of knowledge remains esoteric-it would be nice if it were still as uncommon and misunderstood as it was when I was a teenager.* I feel an advantage that not everyone learning karate is given access to this kind of information and experience......just sayin'

*it  was taught by a few, back in the 70's, but the general knowledge is far more disseminated nowadays....


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 20, 2015)

Personally I feel Abernathy is getting wayyyyy to much air time.  I never heard of him until a few people here mentioned his name. I much prefer to get my info from the Okinawans. If the oki's call it jodan uke, gedan  barai, kake uchi or wa uke, then that's what it is. I wonder were Abernathy learned what he is showing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 20, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Personally I feel Abernathy is getting wayyyyy to much air time.  I never heard of him until a few people here mentioned his name. I much prefer to get my info from the Okinawans. If the oki's call it jodan uke, gedan  barai, kake uchi or wa uke, then that's what it is. I wonder were Abernathy learned what he is showing.



I don't know anything about him and am not qualified to say anything about him.  What he demonstrates in the video shown in this thread looks like pretty standard application where I am training; we take it further than that and I hope more smoothly, but that's not a dig on Mr. Abernathy.  He was giving a seminar and apparently needed to move quickly through the material.

We use the terms you stated for the most part, but I'm OK if a Jodan Uke is called a cheese sammich as long as it works when applied.

Now, as to blocks not being blocks, IMHO, sometimes they are indeed blocks, as advertised.  Simple kick punch block does work.  It's just that there is so much more available.

It's funny.  I've learned many ways to get someone to release a collar grab (for example), but the simple expedient of smashing the assailant in the face with a closed fist works too...  That doesn't mean all the other ways aren't fun to learn and practice and by golly, they work too...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 20, 2015)

elder999 said:


> It's just as well that this sort of knowledge remains esoteric-it would be nice if it were still as uncommon and misunderstood as it was when I was a teenager.* I feel an advantage that not everyone learning karate is given access to this kind of information and experience......just sayin'
> 
> *it  was taught by a few, back in the 70's, but the general knowledge is far more disseminated nowadays....



For me, I find it somewhat sad because I feel that students are being cheated by instructors who are not themselves deeply immersed in their art, or so it seems to me.

I also note that much of this sort of thing is sneeringly dismissed by those who laugh at the 'secrets' of karate or feel that simple straightforward techniques are all that will work 'in the street' because either they were not taught by competent instructors or they were but never managed to make it work for themselves.

Bunkai is such an overused and misused term, I hesitate to employ it in this thread.  But just considering that every move in every kata contains applications upon applications, from the subtle to the obvious, and I have yet to challenge one of my sensei to show me how it works and they do not in fact drop me like a bad habit when showing me.  It works, when done correctly by someone who understands it.  Will it work 'in the street'?  You bet your sweet bippy.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 20, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Personally I feel Abernathy is getting wayyyyy to much air time.  I never heard of him until a few people here mentioned his name. I much prefer to get my info from the Okinawans. If the oki's call it jodan uke, gedan  barai, kake uchi or wa uke, then that's what it is. I wonder were Abernathy learned what he is showing.



Oh dear, is that the sound sour grapes make I wonder if they were to  be heard?
Isn't calling Okinawans 'okis' more than a little disrespectful?
If you wonder where Iain 'learned' all this why don't you ask him? (Btw his name is Iain* Abernethy) *email him and ask him *info@iainabernethy.com*  ( from his website) or go onto his forum. He is a very open, honest martial artist, doesn't BS nor stand for it.  he has a great sense of humour so you'll be fine.
Forums | Iain Abernethy


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> For me, I find it somewhat sad because I feel that students are being cheated by instructors who are not themselves deeply immersed in their art, or so it seems to me.



The instructors are deeply immersed in what they were taught.


Sometimes, a "block" is really a strike against whatever limb is being used as a weapon.

It's worth noting, though, that the Japanese word being used for "block" here means "_to receive._"


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Oh dear, is that the sound sour grapes make I wonder if they were to  be heard?
> Isn't calling Okinawans 'okis' more than a little disrespectful?
> If you wonder where Iain 'learned' all this why don't you ask him? (Btw his name is Iain* Abernethy) *email him and ask him *info@iainabernethy.com*  ( from his website) or go onto his forum. He is a very open, honest martial artist, doesn't BS nor stand for it.  he has a great sense of humour so you'll be fine.
> Forums | Iain Abernethy



Thank you Tez for pointing out my use of "Oki's".  That is something I picked up from my seniors and it has worked it's way into my vocabulary. I never thought about it before.  It may be that if you are on the inside of the group it's ok but outside it's not. I am not sure. I find no offense if I were to be called a yank or Yankee. Not sure about calling others a brit or an aussie. But I would never use the term Jap,  too many negative connotations from WWII. So yeah maybe I should not use oki.

Sour grapes. ...not ment to be.  I have just heard his name used so many times on this Web sight that one might think he was doing something revolutionary.  Watching the clip it's the same thing taught from day one in Uechi-ryu and the same concepts I got from Morio Higaonna in the early 90's so it's nothing new and nothing special. What bothers me is the underlying belief that the real karate was with held and kept secret from the non Asians. Is there some bias yeah but to think over the last 50 or 60 years those teachers who taught non Asians and treated them like family were really only teaching baby karate, I just don't buy it. I would say some Americans  who studied for a short time who new nothing came home and promoted themselves to great grand master is more likely.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 20, 2015)

elder999 said:


> The instructors are deeply immersed in what they were taught.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, a "block" is really a strike against whatever limb is being used as a weapon.
> ...



OK, I was trying to avoid saying _"Instructors who don't know what they are doing,"_ and I'm sorry, I'm not suddenly highly qualified myself, but I have gotten to where I can tell when a senior black belt has no clue what it is they are teaching and there are a lot of them.

Yes, a block can be a strike. A strike can be a block.  I think many of are aware of that.  And as the OP opined, a something described as a block (or an uke if you wish to use the Japanese term and its meaning) can be applied in any number of ways.  I agree.  Not arguing.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 20, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Thank you Tez for pointing out my use of "Oki's".  That is something I picked up from my seniors and it has worked it's way into my vocabulary. I never thought about it before.  It may be that if you are on the inside of the group it's ok but outside it's not. I am not sure. I find no offense if I were to be called a yank or Yankee. Not sure about calling others a brit or an aussie. But I would never use the term Jap,  too many negative connotations from WWII. So yeah maybe I should not use oki.
> 
> Sour grapes. ...not ment to be.  I have just heard his name used so many times on this Web sight that one might think he was doing something revolutionary.  Watching the clip it's the same thing taught from day one in Uechi-ryu and the same concepts I got from Morio Higaonna in the early 90's so it's nothing new and nothing special. What bothers me is the underlying belief that the real karate was with held and kept secret from the non Asians. Is there some bias yeah but to think over the last 50 or 60 years those teachers who taught non Asians and treated them like family were really only teaching baby karate, I just don't buy it. I would say some Americans  who studied for a short time who new nothing came home and promoted themselves to great grand master is more likely.



I know Iain, not well but enough to know he's a very self effacing man who does not go around saying that there are 'secret' moves in karate that were kept from some people. what he and many others are saying is that there are _forgotten and neglected_ techniques and if you see how many places are teaching kata without any Bunkai or without any meaning to them other than 'we've always done kata' then you will understand. Ask some people what kata is for and they will say things like 'to help your breathing', 'it helps your balance' 'because that's what we do' as they just go through the moves totally unaware there are self defence techniques in the kata that have been forgotten.
As for Americans as you say coming home after training a short time, I can't say, I don't know anything about it. In the UK we had Japanese instructors who came over to teach their styles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 20, 2015)

Kung fu person looking from the outside.  Much of what I saw in that video looks very similar to things I've seen in Kung fu.  All of what he was doing requires a strong grip.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 21, 2015)

So how do they stop punches?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 21, 2015)

drop bear said:


> So how do they stop punches?


I don't know about karate, but in some martial arts they say that there are no blocks because they attack punches and kicks.  To help students focus on the concept of attacking punches and kicks, the instructor will say their are no blocks.  In Jow Ga we have the same mentality. If someone punches at me then I'm either going to move out the way, redirect, absorb (let the attack hit me), or defend against the attack by attacking the arm or leg that is attacking me.  

If I'm not in the position to do any of this then I'll throw a block. I only know of 1 block in Jow Ga that absorbs.  Everything else is considered an attack.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 21, 2015)

drop bear said:


> So how do they stop punches?


Kata was designed for civilian violence, i.e self defence.  That's why the kate doesn't wait until the stage where punches are begin thrown.  It responds pre-emptively.  The whole "wait until punches are thrown and then (try) to block them" was introduced when Japanese got hold of karate and turned it into something it wasn't.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 21, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> If the oki's call it jodan uke, gedan  barai, kake uchi or wa uke, then that's what it is. I wonder were Abernathy learned what he is showing.


The name of the techniques is not the question, it;s the application.

If you are getting your information form the Okinawans then you should know this, unless you are getting your information from Okinawan's who are teaching the children's version of karate.   It was only when Itosu introduced Karate into schools that he realised he couldn't teach takedowns, throws, joint locks etc to children due to the danger.  Therefore he told them these movements where "blocks", the idea they would learn the true nature of the techniques once they became adults and it became safe for them to practice joint locks etc.  Unfortunately it was this children's version of karate that became popular and spread.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 21, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> The name of the techniques is not the question, it;s the application.
> 
> If you are getting your information form the Okinawans then you should know this, unless you are getting your information from Okinawan's who are teaching the children's version of karate.   It was only when Itosu introduced Karate into schools that he realised he couldn't teach takedowns, throws, joint locks etc to children due to the danger.  Therefore he told them these movements where "blocks", the idea they would learn the true nature of the techniques once they became adults and it became safe for them to practice joint locks etc.  Unfortunately it was this children's version of karate that became popular and spread.


i think your a little miss guided but its not my job to try and change your mind.  im glad you like the alternative applications.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 21, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> in some martial arts they say that there are no blocks because they attack punches and kicks.


A block should be followed by a "wrap". This way you can disable that punching arm.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 22, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> i think your a* little miss guided*


Are you sure he's not one of the *Mr Men*?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A block should be followed by a "wrap". This way you can disable that punching arm.



My system doesn't require a require a wrap after a block.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A block should be followed by a "wrap". This way you can disable that punching arm.



I'm curious, on every discussion here you post up videos of techniques even when it's a discussion not about techniques, is there any particular reason for this?
The OP brought up a subject..."blocks aren't blocks"...   and you post up a video showing a technique and tell us how to follow up a block. Are you hoping to take the discussion away from the block or strikes discussion and onto techniques instead?


----------



## DaveB (Nov 23, 2015)

Iain Abernethy is part of a movement in the karate world to take movements that many karateka practiced thousands of times but whose purposes were a mystery, and find practical uses for them.

Most of the karateka who had this problem were from Japanese styles, since they tended to focus either on sport or mysticism. 

Using historical accounts as foundation, the applications Iain A teaches are things he and others have worked out for themselves or learned in other arts as a way to add value to their kata and kihon. This then gives them a more rounded syllabus that ties together with the movements that they have learned. 

Nothing that he or anyone else publishes supports the hidden application idea, at least as far as Japanese karate goes.

In the UK Okinawan karate is pretty rare so working it out for ourselves was the only option.

All that being said,  the argument that there are no blocks is a much over-stated piece of semantics and a great sales pitch. It comes from the straw man argument that the two handed uke movements that contain a preparation and chamber before the deflecting "block", was impossible to use to stop a real punch.

This was a straw man argument because the two handed full basic motion was never taught as anything but a movement exercise. The point was to train you to engage your whole body in the movement for strength and stability. The combative element of the motion was always taught as the last "deflection" element of the uke techniques. 

This was further confused by a failure to understand physics. "We don't block because blocks are using force against force!"  
No, punching straight into an oncoming punch is using force against force. A forearm block that sweeps in two dimensions, no matter how hard you do it, is a deflection. It may be a more committed movement than a palm pass, but it's not using force against force. Forces acting perpendicular to one another do not affect each other. 

When confronted with the obvious need to stop punches, the no block crowd play semantics. They "parry", they "deflect", they jam and wedge etc etc. Anything to avoid the word block, for fear of sounding hard or rigid or stiff or all the other uncool things associated with Japanese karate.

I admire Iains work. Some of it is too complex for my taste, but few have done as much to showcase the practical potential of karate. Also he personally isn't guilty of most of these "confusions".

The problem I do have is the band wagon jumpers who got their understanding of the history from Web forum whispers and take these revisions/reclamations/reinventions as gospel truth handed down by Shoalin Monks in secret dojo's after testing the methods in street fights with ninja cage fighters armed with bazookas. 

The fact is that though there were holes, the fighting styles of Japanese karate were pretty serviceable. They just needed to liven up the training a bit so more students had a better idea about the realities of combat and how to fit their style to that. As deftly demonstrated by Lyoto Machida.

The Japanese made karate fit themselves and their culture at the time. Just as the Okinawans did when they learned bits of kung fu and turned it into karate. Our issue in the UK was that we didn't do the same,  but we are starting to.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 23, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> Kata was designed for civilian violence, i.e self defence.  That's why the kate doesn't wait until the stage where punches are begin thrown.  It responds pre-emptively.  The whole "wait until punches are thrown and then (try) to block them" was introduced when Japanese got hold of karate and turned it into something it wasn't.



Kata don't teach you to pre-empt, people have decided that preemption is the best way and interpret their Kata in such a way as to support this idea. 

I don't think there is a single Kata that starts with a simple strike (as opposed to a revised uke). If I wanted to encapsulate the importance of hitting first, all my kata would start with a straightforward punch or kick so that the message is unambiguous.

I used to be where you are, but I learned that sometimes a block is just a block.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 23, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> The OP brought up a subject..."blocks aren't blocks"...   and you post up a video showing a technique and tell us how to follow up a block. Are you hoping to take the discussion away from the block or strikes discussion and onto techniques instead?


The OP put up a clip to show that "blocks aren't blocks". I also put up clips to show that "a block is more than just a block, it should followed by wrap".


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 23, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> My system doesn't require a require a wrap after a block.


In CMA, your hand should never come back empty. That means your punch should always followed by a "pull". The same logic should also apply to your block. It should always followed by a "wrap". The reason is simple, you don't want to keep blocking your opponent's punch over and over. You should disable that punching arm ASAP. After you have wrapped that punch arm, you can punch your opponent as many times as you want to and he is not going any where.

IMO, that's a good strategy. I'm talking about MA in general. Of course it's not requires.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 23, 2015)

The idea behind blocking is simply that one should not permit oneself to be hit.  That can be accomplished in a number of ways, including simply blocking.  Follow-on suggestions are that once the martial artist has managed to avoid being hit, there may be ways to turn the attacker's strike to one's advantage in addition to not being hit by it.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The OP put up a clip to show that "blocks aren't blocks". I also put up clips to show that "a block is more than just a block, it should followed by wrap".




Wraps are pieces of breadlike stuff that you food put in. 'Wrap' only means something to those who do the same style as you. Which style of karate do you do because this is posted in the karate section meaning it's pertaining to karate not CMA where 'block' could mean anything.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 24, 2015)

Finally got around to looking at the video. It's a good drill. Nothing about it negates the need to stick something between you and an attack. 

The word block is inaccurate, but it's just a label.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 24, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In CMA, your hand should never come back empty. That means your punch should always followed by a "pull". The same logic should also apply to your block. It should always followed by a "wrap". The reason is simple, you don't want to keep blocking your opponent's punch over and over. You should disable that punching arm ASAP. After you have wrapped that punch arm, you can punch your opponent as many times as you want to and he is not going any where.
> 
> IMO, that's a good strategy. I'm talking about MA in general. Of course it's not requires.



It's a good tactic until you start talking about "always".

There is no "always" in fighting. 

Wrapping from a block is indirect. It is an opportunity for your opponent to do something else if not timed just right, and is only applicable if the attack doesn't retract quickly enough. If your opponent is as open as the guy in the demo clip I would advise just hitting him.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In CMA, your hand should never come back empty



That's fine but we are talking about karate.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm old, but I was always taught that a block was to be made to STOP a particular strike and it was to be hard and damaging to the opponent.  Thus it could be considered a strike as much as a block.
Those that call any movement that causes the attack to pass by the victim are not necessarily called blocks in most systems as they do not STOP the attack , they redirect it.
Any movement after the block is an added technique and not part of the block, they are an addition movement following a block.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 27, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> I'm old, but I was always taught that a block was to be made to STOP a particular strike and it was to be hard and damaging to the opponent.  Thus it could be considered a strike as much as a block.
> Those that call any movement that causes the attack to pass by the victim are not necessarily called blocks in most systems as they do not STOP the attack , they redirect it.
> Any movement after the block is an added technique and not part of the block, they are an addition movement following a block.



What you describe isn't a block either it's just a strike to the arm/leg. It only stops attacks from weak or unconditioned foes.

To block is to impede: to put something in the way. Thus the only true blocks are when you cover the target like a boxer, or jam the punching arm at source 


But who cares about names. The way I see it karate does all this and more.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 27, 2015)

DaveB said:


> What you describe isn't a block either it's just a strike to the arm/leg. It only stops attacks from weak or unconditioned foes.
> 
> To block is to impede: to put something in the way. Thus the only true blocks are when you cover the target like a boxer, or jam the punching arm at source
> 
> ...



Do you guys ever catch round kicks? 

Speaking of blocks and wraps.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 27, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Do you guys ever catch round kicks?
> 
> Speaking of blocks and wraps.


If you catch round kick, you should wrap hook punch (or haymaker) too.



tshadowchaser said:


> Any movement after the block is an added technique and not part of the block, they are an addition movement following a block.


When an octopus wraps on a shark, that octopus would consider "touching" and "wraping" as one move instead of separate moves. In MA, 1 is always better than 1,2.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 28, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


>


If an octopus carries a knife is he 'armed' or 'tentacled' ?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 28, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> If an octopus carries a knife is he 'armed' or 'tentacled' ?


An octopus is a grappler. When he carries a knife that means he is also a striker. The difference is he will strike his opponent during the ground game and not much during the stand up game.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> An octopus is a grappler. When he carries a knife that means he is also a striker. The difference is he will strike his opponent during the ground game and not much during the stand up game.



An octopus is neither, as one of the most intelligent beings on the planet he uses disguises, awareness,distraction and superior thinking skills to avoid fighting.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 28, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> An octopus is neither, as one of the most intelligent beings on the planet he uses disguises, awareness,distraction and superior thinking skills to avoid fighting.


Ninja octopus?


----------



## Koshiki (Nov 28, 2015)

My personal understanding of blocks is much closer to the word "receive"than the word "block." At least in my system, all of our basic solo technique can be classified as either a strike or a block. 

Strikes are anything such as punches, elbows, knees, kicks, etc. that can be used in pretty much any situation when the opening presents itself. They can be preemptive. They can be used in sparring at pretty much any moment. You can just punch a guy, no matter what he's doing. It might not be advisable, but it's simple; if there's an opening, you can smash a durable part of your body into it.

Blocks, on the other hand, in most applications, are responsive. (Again, for my style, not for everyone's) They may not be in response to a punch, but they generally require some sort of input to be successful. For example, the downblock or Gedan Barai. In our style, bnoth arms cross the center of the chest, then one pulls to the hip, and one swings low. The simplest application for the entire movement is an interception or control of one of the opponent's arms at the chest level, followed by a yank towards the hip, which pulls them to you, and you to them, adding significant force to your low strike under the arm. Usually performed in Front stance, the forward leg should also be unbalancing the opponent.

This application is a basic, simple, very easy to apply use of the entire motion. It's pretty easy to pull off consistently from some sort of strike/push/grab/general forwards force from your opponent.

However, it's pretty much impossible if you try to reach out, grab an arm, and pull them into a strike. It just doesn't work like a strike; you can't just throw it regardless of what your opponent is doing.

So,while blocks may be more complex and offensive than simply stopping a strike dead, in my experience, nearly all basic, applications of the full "block" motion for pretty much every basic block technique functions in an effective, simple way when used  as a response to, or reception of some aggressive input of the opponent, but is nearly impossible to use as a purely offensive technique, as is possible with strikes.

That's not to say that parts of the blocking technique cannot be used as purely offense. For example, the swing of a downblock is identical to a Hammerfist strike. The extended arm of an out-in forearm block is also a functional hammerfist, etc.

However, the aggressive elements are found singly as strikes, while the block generally contains the striking motion but also a preliminary motion, which is, generally, where the reception or block is to be found.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 28, 2015)

OK. We are trying to fit actual things into the terminology rather than use terminology to describe actual things.

I mean is anybody actually unsure as to the basic differences between a block a cover or a parry? And we can probably figure out that one may meld into the other under certain circumstances.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 28, 2015)

drop bear said:


> OK. We are trying to fit actual things into the terminology rather than use terminology to describe actual things.
> 
> I mean is anybody actually unsure as to the basic differences between a block a cover or a parry? And we can probably figure out that one may meld into the other under certain circumstances.


Both the XingYi system and the Karate system all have the "upward block". In the XingYi system, the "upward block" is used as if you "raise up a curtain and then walk under it".

Is that a block, a deflect, or ...?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 29, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Both the XingYi system and the Karate system all have the "upward block". In the XingYi system, the "upward block" is used as if you "raise up a curtain and then walk under it".
> 
> Is that a block, a deflect, or ...?



If it was a punch it would be a deflect if it was a karate chop it would be a block.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 29, 2015)

If the force is perpendicular to the punch it is a deflection. The vector is charged.

If the punch force is interrupted it's a block.

Physics wins.

All that reception application stuff is great but when you spar 99 times out of a hundred you will just deflect or block.

The applications/reception stuff is useful and works fine,  but the set piece applications are not the path to victory. They either work or they don't. The path to victory encoded in the kata is in the strategy; the method behind the set pieces, and that is most clearly encoded through basic application: deflections and strikes. When something doesn't make sense as either of those that's when you need to look for locks or uke as strikes etc. Then you can find effective tactical guidelines that go beyond specific techniques and are adaptable to any situation. 

Simplicity first and foremost.


----------



## BryceSPQR (Jan 26, 2016)

I like this drill. I am going to work it into my training straight away.


----------

